# screen opens small window



## bc6152 (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a Toshiba laptop using Win 8.1 with IE 11. I recently did an IE reset due to receiving "page cannot be displayed" message when opening a web site. Now, when I open a web site from an icon on the desktop, it always opens small and I must maximize it. If I go to IE tools and select "full screen" I lose the toolbar at the bottom. I have also tried enlarging the screen by dragging and then closing by using "exit" vs. "X" to no avail.
Any suggestions thanks in advance.


----------



## inL (Jul 6, 2015)

bc6152 said:


> I have a Toshiba laptop using Win 8.1 with IE 11. I recently did an IE reset due to receiving "page cannot be displayed" message when opening a web site. Now, when I open a web site from an icon on the desktop, it always opens small and I must maximize it. If I go to IE tools and select "full screen" I lose the toolbar at the bottom. I have also tried enlarging the screen by dragging and then closing by using "exit" vs. "X" to no avail.
> Any suggestions thanks in advance.


Have any photo for this problem ??


----------



## bc6152 (Mar 24, 2011)

Here's what I get from a web site.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Once you maximize a web site and close it, and then immediately open it, it should open maximized. In other words, whatever way you close the browser window it will open that way. Close it Maximized, it will open Maximized.


----------



## NatalieGreen (Jun 15, 2015)

Open the IE11 and size the window to your liking. Then hold down the CTRL key while clicking the “X” to close the program. This will set the IE window to open at this setting every time. I hope this information is helpful.


----------



## bc6152 (Mar 24, 2011)

Well Natalie and Spunk, I tried both of your suggestions and neither worked. Window closed by "X" while holding "CTRL" and also maximizing, closing and opening. When I double-click on a web site it always opens small (per the screen shot) and must be maximized. I found one exception: When I read the last post from Natalie, I minimized this forum, double - clicked an icon, and the web site opened fully. When I closed this web site and did it again I got the small window. Aaargh! I do thank you for attempting to resolve this. BC


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Right click the shortcut for IE and choose* Properties*. In the Properties window, under *Run*, take the drop down menu and choose *Maximized. *


----------



## bc6152 (Mar 24, 2011)

Can't find "run" anywhere. This is the box I get when selecting IE properties.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You are clicking on an internet shortcut that you created for a web site, that is why it is set to minimize
Go to Start/All Programs/Internet Explorer and right click it and choose Properties etc. Or in Metro, right click the IE tile and choose Properties. Choose Open File Location. Right click the IE icon there and choose Properties etc. 
You don't have to set IE to Maximize Just open IE maximized, then type in your web site you want to go to in the address bar. Go to *Tools *and choose to *Add Site to Start Menu* to create a new shortcut that is maximized.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

With no IE windows open, click on the IE shortcut in the Taskbar, _not_ your shortcut to your web page that you created. Once IE is open, *Maximize* it by pressing the middle button in the upper right hand corner. 
Now in the Address bar type *Xfinity.comcast.net* and press enter. The web page you want should now be open, *Maximized*. 
Now, you can add this web page to your Favorites. If you close the web page, and then open IE again, it will be Maximized, then click on your favorite shortcut to load the web page.


----------



## bc6152 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you very much for your time, knowledge and assistance Spunk. I have tried everything you suggested - and more - without success. I obviously do not have the expertise that you do and have attempted to follow your instructions as carefully as possible. However, this issue exists with ALL web pages, not only IE. Today I spent about 3 hours trying to fix it without success. I am finished. Thanks again to you for trying to help. BC


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

First create a System Restore Point, then try this Registry Edit
Internet Explorer always open minimized mode


----------

